# I want your opinions on Anadrol - oxymetholone



## hackskii

*Anadrol, do you like it or do you not like it.*​
I like it alot and would recommend it to everyone.6637.08%I like it but wont recommend it to others.3419.10%I like it but I dont like the sides.4625.84%I dont like it and wont use it again.3217.98%


----------



## hackskii

I have never used this drug, and never will.

I want everyone that has had experiance either positive or negative with anadrol to give me your opinions on it.

Did you like the gains?

Did you have sides?...........If so what were they?

Did it shut you down?

Did you keep the gains?

How much did your lifts go up?

What doses did you use and the length of time on?

These questions are only for mine and others benefits, I want to know more about the drug and beings that I cant take it I would like to know.


----------



## Cowsfortea

Big weight gains at doses of 100-150mg daily with test enanth and deca additionally. Much of the weight gained clearly water but it's always the way with aromatisables. Big strength increases, though, and no greater lossses after cycle than any other high-androgen , high dose course. Explicitly, sides no worse than with d'bol but at the heavier dosing certainly more hazardous to the old liver. Have usually stayed on it for the first few weeks of a six week course


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

gains in size and strength are good, but most gains are water, but i did like it as i was taking anti e's/winni to kick start my cycle and didnt put much water on, as for sides, non that i know of, i drink plenty of water and dont drink so i my pee is never really a dark colour tho, its always a lik darker then norm when im on


----------



## Big_Dan

As it was my thread that sort of started this poll of lol

im taking it now , at 50mg a day , im on my 3rd , i feel a bit more pumped than usually , but its on the 3rd day in , sooo hopefull next week should be able to see some progress !

so i will do the poll next week


----------



## beequeth

I am not taking part in this poll and have not tried oxymethelone, but wanted to state, contrary to some posts here, that :

Oxymethelone does not convert directly to oestrogen in the body because Oxymethelone is a derivative of DHT which gives it a structure that cannot be directly aromatised.

There is much speculation as to what gives this drug it oestrogenic side effects. Many people believe that it has progestatioal activity similar to nandrolone and is not oestrogenic at all.

If this is the case , an AI such as arimidex will not work exclusively with this drug, but would have an effect on other drugs used as part of a cycle stack.

Its also much more anabolic than androgenic.

Thats my 2p anyway.


----------



## gym rat

strength gains were awesome but could not bend over within a week of taking them as had pains around my liver area and pee was very dark, gains wise i wouldnt really know as i was stacking them with anomass 400. dont think id take them again unless offered to me for free, imo its good for pre workout


----------



## am1ev1l

I personally don't think its worth the sides - too much water retention and the gains seems to be next to impossible (IMO) to hold on to.


----------



## am1ev1l

gym rat said:


> had pains around my liver area and pee was very dark


That sounds bad, did you get it checked out?


----------



## Aftershock

I found 50mg orally stacked with a test/tren eth cycle to be extremely effective with minimal sides.

I did 100mg ed and bloated out with very little extra results so I wouldn't do that again. More definitely isn't always better.

If I wanted more bang per buck from the same dose I would go down the injectable oxy route.

Oxy definitely has its place, its got a bad rep simply because people abuse it thinking more is better.


----------



## gym rat

am1ev1l said:


> That sounds bad, did you get it checked out?


yeah mate, the blood reading came back saying there was alot of pressure on my liver, plus my blood pressure was extremely high, the docs exact words where... your a walking heart attack, but it was an emergency appointment so not my usual doc, told him what she said and he said shes trying to scare you, to be honest il probably never touch the stuff again


----------



## Mars

beequeth said:


> I am not taking part in this poll and have not tried oxymethelone, but wanted to state, contrary to some posts here, that :
> 
> Oxymethelone does not convert directly to oestrogen in the body because Oxymethelone is a derivative of DHT which gives it a structure that cannot be directly aromatised.
> 
> There is much speculation as to what gives this drug it oestrogenic side effects. Many people believe that it has progestatioal activity similar to nandrolone and is not oestrogenic at all.
> 
> If this is the case , an AI such as arimidex will not work exclusively with this drug, but would have an effect on other drugs used as part of a cycle stack.
> 
> Its also much more anabolic than androgenic.
> 
> Thats my 2p anyway.


I agree with this in principal, however.

The possible progestational effect of oxymetholone is similar to that of nandrolone perhaps. But a study testing the progestational effects of oxymetholone against those of testosterone as well as nandrolone and its metabolites showed that the progestagenic activity of oxymetholone wasn't even in the neighbourhood of that of testosterone, let alone nandrolone.

Agreed, adex will be of little use because it acts at the aromatase enzyme, you need something that acts on the estrogen receptors IE; nolva.


----------



## wogihao

I would say its a effective drug if its managed properly and the side effects are monitored.

At the end of the day its down to your responce to the medication that determins your view some people have a very good afinity to it and respond very well where others just get sides and little else.

I think it should be used in conjunction with other products to produce maximal strenght/mass gains with other medicaction to manage the unavoidable side effects of the medcine with a understanding that not all of it is keepable or lbm even with the prudent use of things like proviron.

It also depends on the needs of the individual contimplateing the cycle, does he want all out strenght/mass or does he want a hard look with minimal sides..

Depending on the objective of the cycle should determin if we advice someone that anadrol is a good choice.


----------



## hackskii

Boy am I glad I started this thread.

This adds much insight to this drug that I have never tried.

I suppose much of what I thought about it being a bad drug was my opinion based on things said by others along time ago.

Being a DHT dirivitive drug would in itself be anti-progesteronic, and anti-estrogenic as well, due to the fact that DHT opposes progesterone and estrogen.

DHT is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone.

So far nobody has commented on the recovery from it.

Bump for more input..........................Thanks so far guys.....


----------



## Mars

hackskii said:


> Boy am I glad I started this thread.
> 
> This adds much insight to this drug that I have never tried.
> 
> I suppose much of what I thought about it being a bad drug was my opinion based on things said by others along time ago.
> 
> Being a DHT dirivitive drug would in itself be anti-progesteronic, and anti-estrogenic as well, due to the fact that DHT opposes progesterone and estrogen.
> 
> DHT is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone.
> 
> So far nobody has commented on the recovery from it.
> 
> Bump for more input..........................Thanks so far guys.....


It was quite some time ago that i first and last used anadrol.

To answer some of your Q's scott, this is what i remember from them.

I bought a bottle of androlic from a guy who knew about as little as i did at the time, he said one ED was ok so thats what i took for 50 days, i then took two ED for the next 25 days.

So 75 days down the line and i'd put on about 20lbs this was mostly water i guess now, my friends said i looked like a chipmunk lol.

Right, now remembering i hadn't even heard of PCT, within 6wks i'd lost all but 6lbs, pretty damn depressing to say the least, so much so in fact i didn't touch aas for over a year but carried on training natty.

While on, i do remember getting good strength gains but really can't remember how much, suffice to say they were impressive to me.

Side effects, well apart from the bloat, i remember a lack of appetite and terrible night sweats, my libido as far as i rememeber did not suffer.

I would not use them again and in all honesty i cant really see a use for them if your not training for competetive reasons, if you just want to look good then imo this isn't the drug to use.

Hope this has answered some of your Q's mate.


----------



## Kezz

if you want to feel like shyte and bloat up then i would say its the drug of choice


----------



## Tinytom

Oral - No fcuking way too harsh

Injectable - Much better but still harsh on liver.

If you have to use it then the injectable is a much better choice.


----------



## Mr Brown

My first cycle was Oxy's 50mg a day, bloated up pretty big but then I didn't have a clue what I was doing back then. :crazy:

didn't have any pct meds to run other than Trib and it defo shut me down. :bounce:


----------



## dean c

tinytom,im actually thinking of trying the injectable next cycle,if you had the choice off oxy inj 100mg/ml or oxytest 150mg/ml-50mg oxy/50mg prop/50mg suspension. which would you opt for and how would you use it?cheers


----------



## hackskii

Kezz said:


> if you want to feel like shyte and bloat up then i would say its the drug of choice


lol


----------



## hackskii

Im gonna hand out some reps to helping out on this thread.

I probably wont be able to hit you all but I will start from the first post and work my way down.

I gave out too much reputation already

Kezz you are gonna have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Big_Dan

thanks for the reps big man


----------



## hackskii

Big_Dan said:


> thanks for the reps big man


No problems, the whole thread is really for my knowledge anyway.

I love to learn.

What better way to ask questions?

With this I can gain insightfull information that I would never know without asking.

I will give reps to all posters who give their responces to the question.

Thanks


----------



## Tinytom

dean c said:


> tinytom,im actually thinking of trying the injectable next cycle,if you had the choice off oxy inj 100mg/ml or oxytest 150mg/ml-50mg oxy/50mg prop/50mg suspension. which would you opt for and how would you use it?cheers


I've used OxyTest before and it was good stuff. Theres a thread in the Gear section about it somewhere.

I got massive gains but also my liver values were elevated by 2 points. They came back down after but just be aware of this factor.


----------



## nibbsey

i used i back when i was 18 (daftly enough i didn't know any better) with deca went up to 150mg/day and went from 120kg bench to 150kg for 12's blew up like a f*****g baloon. Problem was when i came of PCT wasn't quite such a big thing back then and i got a big time sad on and nearly jacked it all in, it basically screwed me up mentally for a spell.

So in sumary, it's and awsome compound but be carefull with it.


----------



## dean c

tiny tom,would you suggest shootin ed rather than eod to fully utilise the suspension and oxy?


----------



## Tinytom

Dean I used it Pre WO with MT.


----------



## dean c

ok mate cheers,think il try some next cycle.

whats your thoughts on mt?


----------



## Ellis

have used both methods pre workout and also eod dosing both work very well


----------



## jw007

I always use an injectable oxy compound pre workout, awesome stuff for training on.

Been using for months now 4 time a week

Have been off late doing a tren\test inject cycle with 3 weeks bursts of 0xy 50 tabs, have got stonger and bigger but have not bloated up like everyone says, but then im pretty lean-ish.

Cant say had much sides or sickness, except for man flue ive had for past 2 weeks lol.

As for liver and things...who knows??? still out on p1ss weekends with no ill effects so far apart from mega hangovers lol.

But i suspect if i was to get a blood test done currently i would find most levels slightly elevated


----------



## Aftershock

I think if you use high doses and bloat up with water you are obviously going to lose it all post cycle. Use a more modest dose and the gains are far more maintainable.

I'm luck I guess I don't get any water retention on 50mg ed.


----------



## brickhoused

I personally had great results in the first few days believe it or not (obviously water mainly) and great increas in strength, but the sides were unbereable, some night i never slept at all with severe headaches and couldnt find an apetite either and my eyebags went yellow, the gains quickly slowed also,- i personally wont use again.


----------



## ymir

Aftershock said:


> I think if you use high doses and bloat up with water you are obviously going to lose it all post cycle. Use a more modest dose and the gains are far more maintainable.
> 
> I'm luck I guess I don't get any water retention on 50mg ed.


Ye same here i just got 2-3 lbs of gain in 1 week now ;S but im low on carbs n salt ofc, but the pumps are great


----------



## hackskii

Oh man, great information here.

I think we should put together a steroid profile here on this site based on the users opinions and input.

It would be a steroid profile based on users most common sides, strengths, likes and dislikes.

To my knowledge nobody has a profile like this on any board.

I am going to run this by the mods.

Keep it comming guys, my eyes are wide open.


----------



## Kezz

when i very first used it i think it was in 1988, i think the stuff was spanish and it was bloody strong, my max bench was 100k for ten reps at the time and no word of a lie just 2 weeks later i was doing ten sets of ten, my strength went through the roof but my tendons couldnt handle it........ i lost most of it when i came off though, i think the gear back in the day was a lot better than now, no fakes or owt


----------



## hackskii

Kez, you are not the only one that hinted about an injury on that stuff.

Muscle grows way faster than connective tissues.


----------



## Aftershock

hackskii said:


> Kez, you are not the only one that hinted about an injury on that stuff.
> 
> Muscle grows way faster than connective tissues.


True but a the little bit of water in the joints and tissues that comes from the Drol actually helps to reduce the chance of injury IMO.

This is also true of other gear eg dbol, test etc

Compare that to something like MethylTren where you stay totally dry but get very rapid strength increase and you much more likely to get injuried on the latter IMO.

Of course strength gains and potential for injuries are dose related with all compounds. So again in all comes back to to common sense keeping your enthusiasm under control.


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> Oh man, great information here.
> 
> I think we should put together a steroid profile here on this site based on the users opinions and input.
> 
> It would be a steroid profile based on users most common sides, strengths, likes and dislikes.
> 
> To my knowledge nobody has a profile like this on any board.
> 
> I am going to run this by the mods.
> 
> Keep it comming guys, my eyes are wide open.


Thats a great idea.


----------



## TaintedSoul

hackskii said:


> Oh man, great information here.
> 
> I think we should put together a steroid profile here on this site based on the users opinions and input.
> 
> It would be a steroid profile based on users most common sides, strengths, likes and dislikes.
> 
> To my knowledge nobody has a profile like this on any board.
> 
> I am going to run this by the mods.
> 
> Keep it comming guys, my eyes are wide open.


Been wondering this myself.... well having a steroid profile on here.

But having everyone opinions would be briliant. How would you structure it though? Who's opinions would be included?


----------



## Big_Dan

5th day in now , feeling and getting stronger ,

but patience is starting to shrink !!


----------



## Tall

Big_Dan said:


> 5th day in now , feeling and getting stronger ,
> 
> but patience is starting to shrink !!


You call your nuts 'patience' ...?


----------



## Big_Dan

> You call your nuts 'patience' ...?


lol No , i call the left one lefty and the right one righty lol

ok my patience is starting to wear thin ?

good enough for ya ?

mr rep whore


----------



## hackskii

TaintedSoul said:


> Been wondering this myself.... well having a steroid profile on here.
> 
> But having everyone opinions would be briliant. How would you structure it though? Who's opinions would be included?


All opinions relevent to the drug.

I mean I could give my opinion but I wont because I have never used the product and wont, although I might now....lol

This thread I thought would be a good idea because it could allow me to understand the drug with all the associated positive and negative sides with it.

I would be able to understand the drug without having to take it.

I thought if I could give a snapshot of peoples personal oppinions on it as well as the percentages in the graph, anyone could read this steroid profile and understand just what you are getting into.

To be honest I always percieved this drug as one of the worst, but after reading much of what was written, I have far less fear of it, but equal respect.



Big_Dan said:


> 5th day in now , feeling and getting stronger ,
> 
> but patience is starting to shrink !!


You mean you are having a bit more aggression?

What mg dose are you on?

Did you notice this in the beginning or just now?


----------



## jw007

I have voted "I like it alot and would recommend it to everyone" but thats only the injectable version, pre workout, wouldnt recommend tabs to everyone although i get on with them myself


----------



## wogihao

Realy I think if you do profiles it should be restricted to people that have actualy used the substance. All to often profiles are compliled by people that have never used the thing there writeing about and thats when all the bro-myth comes into it.

If it were compiled from the opinions of people that actualy had a experence with the medication in question it would be extreemly usefull. Far more so than the chinese wispers that are used now.


----------



## jw007

wogihao said:


> Realy I think if you do profiles it should be restricted to people that have actualy used the substance. All to often profiles are compliled by people that have never used the thing there writeing about and thats when all the bro-myth comes into it.
> 
> If it were compiled from the opinions of people that actualy had a experence with the medication in question it would be extreemly usefull. Far more so than the chinese wispers that are used now.


For sure, how can someone comment on a substance they have never used


----------



## hackskii

jw007 said:


> For sure, how can someone comment on a substance they have never used


I will tell you how.

First of all lets say I had some serious sides that had some serious shut down issues.

I write a steroid profile and paint a ugly picture of the drug.

Would I be accurate?....................Yah.

Would I be partial, or biased?..........Yah.

Would this be right?.......................No.

If the information was accurate, then why would there be any problem?

It is like the guys that comment on PCT that do bridges through to the next cycle.

That is arm chair experts at its finest.

Or, many don't shut down hard at all and give advice on PCT, should they?

Why not ask the guy that came from death from shutdown and use his advice about PCT?

So, you see, being objective without partiality when writing would be the best approach to truth.


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> I will tell you how.
> 
> First of all lets say I had some serious sides that had some serious shut down issues.
> 
> I write a steroid profile and paint a ugly picture of the drug.
> 
> Would I be accurate?....................Yah.
> 
> Would I be partial, or biased?..........Yah.
> 
> Would this be right?.......................No.
> 
> If the information was accurate, then why would there be any problem?
> 
> It is like the guys *that comment on PCT that do bridges through to the next cycle.*
> 
> That is arm chair experts at its finest.
> 
> Or, many don't shut down hard at all and give advice on PCT, should they?
> 
> Why not ask the guy that came from death from shutdown and use his advice about PCT?
> 
> So, you see, being objective without partiality when writing would be the best approach to truth.


Hahaa yea thats a whole can of worms right there that realy deserves a seperate thread.


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> I will tell you how.
> 
> First of all lets say I had some serious sides that had some serious shut down issues.
> 
> I write a steroid profile and paint a ugly picture of the drug.
> 
> Would I be accurate?....................Yah.
> 
> Would I be partial, or biased?..........Yah.
> 
> Would this be right?.......................No.
> 
> If the information was accurate, then why would there be any problem?
> 
> It is like the guys that comment on PCT that do bridges through to the next cycle.
> 
> That is arm chair experts at its finest.
> 
> Or, many don't shut down hard at all and give advice on PCT, should they?
> 
> Why not ask the guy that came from death from shutdown and use his advice about PCT?
> 
> So, you see, being objective without partiality when writing would be the best approach to truth.


I see your point but to me that is like recommending a holiday destination that you have never been to...

for instance...

Lets say your mate went on safari in Africa, it was best holiday he has ever had and he loves it, comes back tells you all about how great it is, so you think its great, book up for yourself, hate the place, the flies, the culture, the living rough and you really dont get on with it.... so until you had been you might have thought it was great, but it wasnt for you etc.

So until you had been yourself, all you had was your mates opinion which actually turned out to be the complete opposite of yours..

do you see my point???


----------



## jw007

So what you would be in effect is the Travel agent, dishing out advice based on other peoples experiences, both good and bad


----------



## TaintedSoul

jw007 said:


> So what you would be in effect is the Travel agent, dishing out advice based on other peoples experiences, both good and bad


LOL - nice way of explaining it.

P.S. ( whats wrong with holidays in Africa )


----------



## hackskii

I see your point.

Maybe I should stick to stories about chronic masterbation then, beings that I have so much expericance at it. 

I got it....

How about this?

Steroid prifile: Anadrol - oxymetholone.

Some guys like it, some guys hate it............lol

Eh, not bad huh?


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> I see your point.
> 
> Maybe I should stick to stories about chronic masterbation then, beings that I have so much expericance at it.
> 
> I got it....
> 
> How about this?
> 
> Steroid prifile: Anadrol - oxymetholone.
> 
> Some guys like it, some guys hate it............lol
> 
> Eh, not bad huh?


lol, after i wrote that i thought about it and sort of agree with you, basically aas work differently and effect everyone in a different way, so if you had some real life data from real life users, then effectively you could advise people on what they "could" and "could not" possibly experience.

It would then be up to them to make informed decision, and take note of the effects whether positive or negative for themselves.

Clearly someone with no "real life data" ie some board member who just regurgitates rubbish he has read elsewhere has no business advising anyone


----------



## hackskii

jw007 said:


> lol, after i wrote that i thought about it and sort of agree with you, basically aas work differently and effect everyone in a different way, so if you had some real life data from real life users, then effectively you could advise people on what they "could" and "could not" possibly experience.
> 
> It would then be up to them to make informed decision, and take note of the effects whether positive or negative for themselves.
> 
> Clearly someone with no "real life data" ie some board member who just regurgitates rubbish he has read elsewhere has no business advising anyone


Hey, now we are singing on the same hymn page... 

I do actually think I could put something together that would help teach even the person that has taken it.

I dont want to put all the chemical structures and such to make it seem like I am a chemist, but give the basic background what it is used for, why it was made, the strengths and weakness of the drug, as well as the sides, the average weight gain, etc.

All based from other users experiances.

It would be like me explaining an asthma attack from someone next to me having one, although I have never had asthma.

I could get a pretty accurate discription.

I dont know, it was just a thought, many diffrent sites have steroid profiles, this one does not.

I just thought it would be an interesting challenge....


----------



## takeone

jw007 said:


> I have voted "I like it alot and would recommend it to everyone" but thats only the injectable version, pre workout, wouldnt recommend tabs to everyone although i get on with them myself


hey jw007,this is what im interested in taking oxy pre wokout.

if you were going to take 100mg ed on workout day would you take the whole dose pre workout?

how long before workout?

on non workout days would you split dose?

thanks!


----------



## jw007

hackskii said:


> Hey, now we are singing on the same hymn page...
> 
> I do actually think I could put something together that would help teach even the person that has taken it.
> 
> I dont want to put all the chemical structures and such to make it seem like I am a chemist, but give the basic background what it is used for, why it was made, the strengths and weakness of the drug, as well as the sides, the average weight gain, etc.
> 
> All based from other users experiances.
> 
> It would be like me explaining an asthma attack from someone next to me having one, although I have never had asthma.
> 
> I could get a pretty accurate discription.
> 
> I dont know, it was just a thought, many diffrent sites have steroid profiles, this one does not.
> 
> I just thought it would be an interesting challenge....


Sounds like a very good idea mate

Real life data as most of the steroid profiles that exist are mostly rubbish as we all (experienced users) know


----------



## jw007

takeone said:


> hey jw007,this is what im interested in taking oxy pre wokout.
> 
> if you were going to take 100mg ed on workout day would you take the whole dose pre workout?
> 
> how long before workout?
> 
> on non workout days would you split dose?
> 
> thanks!


just take workout days about an hour before you train,i would do the whole 100mg in one hit personally, but im talking about the fast acting injectable version, not the tablets


----------



## takeone

ive got hold of some liquid oxy (to drink).

i take it this would still take a while to get in your system for that pre workout boost?

would it be worth using pre workout?


----------



## wogihao

hackskii said:


> Hey, now we are singing on the same hymn page...
> 
> I do actually think I could put something together that would help teach even the person that has taken it.
> 
> I dont want to put all the chemical structures and such to make it seem like I am a chemist, but give the basic background what it is used for, why it was made, the strengths and weakness of the drug, as well as the sides, the average weight gain, etc.
> 
> All based from other users experiances.
> 
> It would be like me explaining an asthma attack from someone next to me having one, although I have never had asthma.
> 
> I could get a pretty accurate discription.
> 
> I dont know, it was just a thought, many diffrent sites have steroid profiles, this one does not.
> 
> I just thought it would be an interesting challenge....


Thats good stuff.

I meen alot of the profiles you see are based on information from BigCat anyway. And who knows if he didnt just pull some of that information out of his ****.


----------



## hackskii

I do like big cats profiles on steroids, I also like Anthony Roberts too.

I think both are good writers but Anthony is full of it....lol


----------



## stow

I think Big Cats profiles are very good. Don't think a lot of them are based on experience, but they are well written and fairly accurate.

Stow


----------



## stow

gym rat said:


> strength gains were awesome but could not bend over within a week of taking them as had pains around my liver area and pee was very dark, gains wise i wouldnt really know as i was stacking them with anomass 400. dont think id take them again unless offered to me for free, imo its good for pre workout


The liver doesn't have normal pain receptors, so liver disease is not indicated by pain in that area. As most people know, jaundice can be the first sign as the bile produced is unable to leak slowly into the digestive system as it normally does. Thats why liver disease can be a silent killer.

The pains around the middle are more likely to be kidney related, as high blood pressure damages your kidneys.


----------



## Shockwave

I like it! Its gets you big quick and has many good medical reasons but, TO much water retention! After that ur soze go away if u just use drol! Other than that its powerful and will put size on ou fats!

Shock~


----------



## manaja

i used one androlic a day for 2 weeks and iranian test e for 6 weeks every 4 days. that was my first ever cycle. i liked the androlic, dont use it now but it worked ok then. got no bloat my appetite was massive, just wanted to eat all the time. libido was ok to.


----------



## Big_Dan

one week in with drol , and i not feeling bloated, appetite seems to have gone bigger,

also starting sustanon 250 with it next monday, soo i shall see how it goes


----------



## enanthate

I stacked Anadrol with Cypionate and the gains were rediculous. Both weight and strength gains. Clearly a lot of the weight gain is just water retention and I pretty much lost 70% of my gains after my cycle. If you take a supplement that will make you lift heavy your gonna built solid muscle under that water though.

Overall I liked the Anadrol. Its hell on your liver though. I wouldnt really recommend it, but I'd take it again for the strength gains. :crazy:


----------



## Ellis

if your looking at doing it just before training then i would recommend either an injectable oxymeth or injectable oxytest mix, find it much more effective than doing oral oxys prior to training


----------



## takeone

hey ellis,

i,ve just started taking liquid oxy a few days ago & have just ordered some oxytest.

im taking 100mg ed,on training days ill take oxytest pre wo

so on these days should i just take 50mg liquid oxy cos of the 50mg oxy in the oxytest?

also stacked with test & deca.

thanks


----------



## Ellis

you could do either, oxytest is prity strong so perhaps to start just take the oxymeth down to 50mg and then add in the oxytest and see how you go on that,

you should find it works very well, providing you dont find it too strong and gets unwanted sides from it, ie, too much aggression, insomnia then you could increase your dose.


----------



## takeone

thanks ellis,

looking forward to using oxytest

does it give you a really noticable boost pre wo?

how long before workout should i inject?

tried injectable d bol pre wo before but didnt get as big a boost as i expected,but perhaps i was expecting to much.


----------



## BigTrev

I also took anadrol a long time ago and found good overall mass and strength was amazing tho not sure what its like nowadays.Like already stated it bloats you alot and once off it i lost abit of the mass.If im right i think it also give me some moods swings tho like i say it was years ago and i was mixing it with other roids.


----------



## Ellis

takeone said:


> thanks ellis,
> 
> looking forward to using oxytest
> 
> does it give you a really noticable boost pre wo?
> 
> how long before workout should i inject?
> 
> tried injectable d bol pre wo before but didnt get as big a boost as i expected,but perhaps i was expecting to much.


im sure you'll find a bigger boost from oxytest, i can definitely feel it and there are quite a few people i know that have used an oxytest in there cycles and before training.

i find 90 mins before training to be just about right.


----------



## takeone

thanks for the info.


----------



## enanthate

I used to take my anadrol 60 minutes before my workout. That's how long it usually takes a compound in pill form to enter into your system.


----------



## dean c

takeone,i am going to try some oxytest next week mate to finish my cycle off ,when and how do you plan to use it?im gona try 1ml each day ,pre workout on workout days for 3weeks,cant wait:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## takeone

hi dean c,im going to use 1ml pre workout till it runs out,then get some more if i like it!!!


----------



## dean c

let me know how you get on with it mate,il be starting mine next week .been using dbol ject pre workout ,had some good gains but not much benefit pre workout so thought id try the oxy being a stronger med


----------



## Cookie

Read years & years ago that one of its side effects was suppose to be epileptic seizures.


----------



## redman

beequeth said:


> I am not taking part in this poll and have not tried oxymethelone, but wanted to state, contrary to some posts here, that :
> 
> Oxymethelone does not convert directly to oestrogen in the body because Oxymethelone is a derivative of DHT which gives it a structure that cannot be directly aromatised.
> 
> There is much speculation as to what gives this drug it oestrogenic side effects. Many people believe that it has progestatioal activity similar to nandrolone and is not oestrogenic at all.
> 
> If this is the case , an AI such as arimidex will not work exclusively with this drug, but would have an effect on other drugs used as part of a cycle stack.
> 
> Its also much more anabolic than androgenic.
> 
> Thats my 2p anyway.


If you read the studies Oxymetholone cannot aromatise however it effects the estrogen receptor intrinsically so an AI is useless. You muct use a SERM.


----------



## bowen86

very informative! keep it comming guys.

ive started taking 100mg a day tabs (gulp) 1 in the morning and 1 before i train,

notice massive strength gains couldnt believe it!

but also noticed lower back pains,been told to drink loads of water by a member of the forum (thank you)

(also taking tamoxifen)

any advice or help?


----------



## trickymicky69

I tried 50 mgs per day and found within a week I was feeling terrible.

My eyes were so bloodshot and yellow people in the gym were telling me I should visit the hospital.

On top of this I had stomach cramps and a lack of appetite and even drinking three-four litres of water per day didnt stop my back (which I think was in the kidney area) from hurting.

I have taken a test shot that stopped me walking for two weeks once because it was contaminated but compared to this oral it was nothing.

The worst med I have ever encountered bar none.


----------



## welshbrawn

i love the stuff especally run with sust and deca awsome strenght gains and size


----------



## Bulk_250

One word... gyno!! Itchy nips after about 7 or 8 hours, had to cut diown to half a tablet after about a week, even with tamoxifen... Jibbed it off after about 3 weeks, also had pains that felt like my kidneys after i went out one weekend, defo wouldn't recomend especially if ur prone to gyno. Still looked a lot bigger after only 25mgs for 3 weeks, but lost it all straight away!

Un-believable pumps off it, best ive ever had...


----------



## 007

love anadrol and with a good cleand diet i known guys who have cut on it but you gotta know what your doing.

anadrol is great imo


----------



## ymir

007 said:


> love anadrol and with a good cleand diet i known guys who have cut on it but you gotta know what your doing.
> 
> anadrol is great imo


IMO cutting on anadrol is quite easy since it kills yer appetite, it is also a tendon tearer if u dont take it easy on the weights on the diet.

:innocent:


----------



## 007

ymir said:


> IMO cutting on anadrol is quite easy since it kills yer appetite, it is also a tendon tearer if u dont take it easy on the weights on the diet.
> 
> :innocent:


for me drol increases appetite -dbol kills it .......


----------



## ymir

007 said:


> for me drol increases appetite -dbol kills it .......


heh, most orals lower my apetite, but drol lowers it alot, I guess it is invidual and im "lucky" since I can use drol on a diet, it seems to retain muscle mass on diet increadibly well for me, since i dont get alot of water retention my diet is low on carbs n salt, I cant run Drol for very long tho after 4-5 weeks i start to feel abit "blue" nothing I cant handle but it's not very fun on a already kcal restricted diet. heh


----------



## pea head

ah yes the dreaded oxymeth.probably safer using crystal meth.this is one question that gets asked a lot of the time,mainly by the numptys who have been training 3 weeks.we all know that aas increase blood cell count.but oxys are also used to treat anemia and these will send it off the scale.if going to use,then in my view as a last resort when uve run out of avenues.


----------



## ymir

pea head said:


> ah yes the dreaded oxymeth.probably safer using crystal meth.this is one question that gets asked a lot of the time,mainly by the numptys who have been training 3 weeks.we all know that aas increase blood cell count.but oxys are also used to treat anemia and these will send it off the scale.if going to use,then in my view as a last resort when uve run out of avenues.


My BP on 25dbol/50drolED 300test E / 400EQ EW was about 150/80 nothing spectacular considering the stack of drol/eq, ofc the medical dosages for treating life threatening anemia with drol is 150-300mg ED if im not wrong.

so well keep check on BP on cycle  it's a good tip.


----------



## bigacb

ymir said:


> My BP on 25dbol/50drolED 300test E / 400EQ EW was about 150/80 nothing spectacular considering the stack of drol/eq, ofc the medical dosages for treating life threatening anemia with drol is 150-300mg ED if im not wrong.
> 
> so well keep check on BP on cycle  it's a good tip.


Why two toxic orals? Whats the need? Why not just up the dose of drol?


----------



## bigacb

and im assuming you mean mg otherwise you most certainly are CRAZY! :wacko:


----------



## wogihao

bigacb said:


> Why two toxic orals? Whats the need? Why not just up the dose of drol?


You would gain the benifits of both drugs and limit the side efects you would have upping the dose on just one of them (or so the theory goes).


----------



## ymir

bigacb said:


> and im assuming you mean mg otherwise you most certainly are CRAZY! :wacko:


yes yes, mg ofc, Well drol makes me abit "blue" and more of it would not be good and I like dbol, It is a good stack since the 2 seems to be synergetic, just try it and see how you react, everyone who does orals should give it a try some time.

In my personal experience i'd rather hit 150mg dbol ED than 100mg drol ED.

so if im increasing my oral dosages in the future it will be the Dbol that goes up and oxy stays at 50mg.

just my personal opinion and view from personal experience no real scientific research behind it.


----------



## hackskii

ymir said:


> yes yes, mg ofc, Well drol makes me abit "blue" and more of it would not be good and I like dbol, It is a good stack since the 2 seems to be synergetic, just try it and see how you react, everyone who does orals should give it a try some time.
> 
> In my personal experience i'd rather hit 150mg dbol ED than 100mg drol ED.
> 
> so if im increasing my oral dosages in the future it will be the Dbol that goes up and oxy stays at 50mg.
> 
> just my personal opinion and view from personal experience no real scientific research behind it.


100mg of d-bol will have you with problems if you do this.

Had a friend do this and he had kidney pains....

Injectable stuff does not stress the liver as orals do.

Lets play this game safe......


----------



## ymir

hackskii said:


> 100mg of d-bol will have you with problems if you do this.
> 
> Had a friend do this and he had kidney pains....
> 
> Injectable stuff does not stress the liver as orals do.
> 
> Lets play this game safe......


yarp kidney pains is due to high BP due to water retention wich u can keep down with a AI or with "clean" diet.


----------



## hackskii

100mg if d-bol a day is not responsible gear use.

That is just crazy in my mind.


----------



## ymir

hackskii said:


> 100mg if d-bol a day is not responsible gear use.
> 
> That is just crazy in my mind.


I do thank you for the concern :beer:

I'll make a quick log here when I run this, it will be max 3 weeks and I will ofc abort if I start to feel like ****.


----------



## NeilpWest

hackskii said:


> 100mg if d-bol a day is not responsible gear use.
> 
> That is just crazy in my mind.


This is true but i think im in a minority where i just dont respond to orals. I ran dbol upto 80mg ed could have gone higher with no probs got very little mass from it maybe 2lbs some strength, but most of all no noticable water or sensetivity.


----------



## hackskii

NeilpWest said:


> This is true but i think im in a minority where i just dont respond to orals. I ran dbol upto 80mg ed could have gone higher with no probs got very little mass from it maybe 2lbs some strength, but most of all no noticable water or sensetivity.


I gained as much weight on 20mg of d-bol than I did on 500mg testosterone enanthate.

If an oral does not work with modrate dose's or any steroid for that matter, taking massive amounts is not only not practical but there are better approaches like using another compound.

Or, make use of other combinations of steroids, like an anabolic and an androgenic together.

Synergy.


----------



## Austrian Oak

i used it for 6 weeks last year at 200mg a day..with decca and sust, and i must say my strength shot up within a week and the gains i got were amazing, alot of ppl are saying about water retention and losing there gains but i must of been lucky as most my gains were solid and if anything carried on putting on weight after the cycle had finished...i dont think i would recomend it as i did get quite spotty and my temper deff shot up...but if quality of weight gained isnt an issue then this is a good choice imo


----------



## Trenzyme

hackskii said:


> 100mg of d-bol will have you with problems if you do this.
> 
> Had a friend do this and he had kidney pains....
> 
> Injectable stuff does not stress the liver as orals do.
> 
> Lets play this game safe......


kidney pains or killer back pumps, i know folk that confuse the 2 quite often


----------



## PHHead

Only been on this stuff for a week now but after only three days at 50mg I had signs of Gyno!

Very powerful stuff, only cycle if prepared to use every AI/SERM product under the sun while on it.

See link below for pic of my left nipple after only three days..............

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/47694-best-gyno-control-prevention-oxys.html


----------



## im sparticus

took me nearly 2 year before the bacne cleared caused by this stuff


----------



## ShaunMc

4 major muscle ruptures .. all occured whilst taking oxy

Bicep rupture

Quad and Hamstring rupture

Complete soleus ruopture

Recent Pec tear

will never take again the risk outweighs the benefit now .. i get strong and big on it but lose all that when recovering for 4 weeks with injury :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

That makes alot of sense Shaun.


----------



## bodypharmacy

water, lots of it, insane strenght and focus.


----------



## liamhutch

I wanted to like this stuff but within 5 days of 50mg a day i had a complete loss of appetite, kidney pains, painful pumps, gyno and moon face.


----------



## marts_uk

I did a course when i was 19, im now 25, i knew nothing at the time about steroids/diet/training :cursing: I went from 12.5 to about 14 stone, everyone was saying how big my shoulder had gone which was great, but i remember having itchy nips, i now still have a lump under my left nipple but ive still taken nothing for it. I got great strength gains and a fair few spots on my back. I gave up training soon after that though and obviously lost all my gains and weight, i only started back weight training last year, but now im looking forward to starting a proper cycle as soon as my stuff arrives  . I had no loss of appetite and i didn't feel like sh!t on them neither, so i think i would take them again in the future as they easy to get hold of in pharma grade.


----------



## austen_18

i did a 4 week course 50 mg a day an used to get terrible pains in a certain part of my head... then one day i went to hospital for a eye check up an they took my blood pressure an it was dangerously high and i got wheeled into casualty in a wheelchair. it all shocked me a bit.. but apart from that i got good gains an good strength gains lost a bit when i came off as i didnt do a proper PCT... i am not sure if i would do them again as the trip to the hospital scared me


----------



## hackskii

You need more respect for anadrol than what you are giving.


----------



## Dsahna

Sounds like im one of the fortunate few,ive taken oxy afew times in the past and never had any noticeable problems.

Ive ran it for 3 months before at 100mg a day(had 150mg a day for 2 months too),gains were much more dramatic than i expected the first time i used it,strength went through the roof nearly overnight(adding 20k on compounds within 1-2 weeks).

People complain that the gains are all water,may be true initially but due to the long courses ive ran it allows alot of time for good actual tissue gain i think.

Kept gains well afterwards for 6 weeks +(with pct and without).

Lost gains quickly once because of poor diet,but thats the same for all types of gear.

Weight gain was 1.5 - 2 stone.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

i ran a course years ago along with test and i think deca. cant remember too many specifics excepts i was on 2/day and in the first 14 days i put on 14lb in weight! also the lower back pumps were f*cking unbearable which hindered training


----------



## ricey

ive read that the bloating is extreme, does the bloat cause pain? obviously it must be uncomfortable. also arent oxy very taxing on the liver? apart from the these sides id love to get on this compound lol. does anyone know what the dht conversion is like with oxy's?


----------



## Brawlerboy

I was using Anapolon up until last week. Didn't notice any real strength or size gains, quite the reverse in fact. I did experience some mild headaches and woke up one night with really bad ab/lower back pain, so immediately stopped using it after that. I was taking 50mg every day for the 1st week and then 100mg for weeks 2 and 3 before stopping it. Am on Sustanon 250 (week 3), which I started 2 weeks into my Anapolon use. Am injecting 500mg (one go) once a week, and come week 4, will up it to two 500mg injections per week (Monday and Thursday).

I don't think I'd use Anapolon again and feel the money could be invested a lot better in something else that gives good results without being a liver killer. Incidentally, it does read great on some internet profiles, but the reality of using it in my experience is somewhat different.


----------



## testosterone1

The next time I use oxy50's I'm going to consider either arimidex or low dose letrozole to keep water retention to a minimum as I find it's just too much without it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## sbeast007

are ther any benifits in taking one on training days only even if only for the strength and pump in the gym?


----------



## Jay Walker

I found it a good drug for strength gains. The bloat can be avoided if diet is clean, and winny is run alongside. This doesnt have to be a large dose at all, and really helps.

Prefer Dbol though, and far less harsh on the body.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

hackskii said:


> I do like big cats profiles on steroids, I also like Anthony Roberts too.
> 
> I think both are good writers *but Anthony is full of it*....lol


I think so too but on the other hand i like reading his blogs, he seems to know what he is talking about but sometimes IMO he can get a bit carried away with himself.

But still a good read check his blogs out everyday, he has some good info on things that are happening in the AAS world.


----------



## hackskii

Well, I agree with you that he is a good writer, outside of that, I have had debates with him and he holds his position well, even in the light of understanding.....lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

hackskii said:


> Well, I agree with you that he is a good writer, outside of that, I have had debates with him and he holds his position well, even in the light of understanding.....lol


Yes he does hold his position well, i think thats how he gets away with saying what he does.

I think i like him because he is out to tell the truth, he has had sponsers in the past that he got ripped into because they didn't do what they said they would do i think thats admiral.

Sometimes i get a bit annoyed because i think he pushes stuff a bit too far but all in all i like reading what he has to say and i honestly do believe him, maybe i shouldn't be so nieve but i think he is alot more honest that most of the clapp (see what i did lol) thats shown on the internet.


----------



## hackskii

Yah well didnt he run the roid shop selling herbs as anabolics?

Didnt he endorse these crap products for profit?

I think he is out just for himself, I personally think he is a phony and with the debates I have had with him, he is not as sharp as he leads on to be, just a good witt and writer.


----------



## sbeast007

sbeast007 said:


> are ther any benifits in taking one on training days only even if only for the strength and pump in the gym?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

hackskii said:


> Yah well didnt he run the roid shop selling herbs as anabolics?
> 
> Didnt he endorse these crap products for profit?
> 
> I think he is out just for himself, I personally think he is a phony and with the debates I have had with him, he is not as sharp as he leads on to be, just a good witt and writer.


Yes i see what your saying, maybe i shouldn't be so nieve.

See that's the thing i never know if someone is out to help others or to help him/herself maybe i should take everything i read with a bucket of salt :thumb:


----------



## coyneteesside

Hi,

My gains are good on them, but that is on quite a high dose150-200mg ed, I'm 9 weeks out from a show and im still keeping one a day in in an attempt to try and preserve more muscle volume and it seems to be working well.

I am not suffering any sides and feel healthy and my bloods back that up, Im using 25 mg of stromba perday to try and iron out the high androgen issues and keep me looking hard.

It was a x5 mr universe who recommended that I should try this and I must say it works a treat.

I will be dropping them out at 5weeks out and replacing them with 100mg anavar per day, Just so I can dry out a little more. Cc


----------



## BigDre

Jeez I have nausea and appetite issue with 50mg how do you guys cope with 150-200


----------



## All4n

Anyone have any experience using winstrol to combat the estrogenic sides of anadrol?


----------



## godsgifttoearth

last time i used drol, it was with dbol. 75mg drol and 25mg dbol per day.

some reason unknown to me, u dont feel like **** from the drol when you mix with the dbol. i also didnt get such nasty pumps, and i also didnt bloat as much compared to running each individually. no idea why this happens. i wouldnt normally think of doing this, but i was recommended to try it. i did, and was quite good.


----------



## All4n

godsgifttoearth said:


> last time i used drol, it was with dbol. 75mg drol and 25mg dbol per day.
> 
> some reason unknown to me, u dont feel like **** from the drol when you mix with the dbol. i also didnt get such nasty pumps, and i also didnt bloat as much compared to running each individually. no idea why this happens. i wouldnt normally think of doing this, but i was recommended to try it. i did, and was quite good.


What doses of anadrol have you ran in the past when suffering from bloat etc?


----------



## godsgifttoearth

All4n said:


> What doses of anadrol have you ran in the past when suffering from bloat etc?


150mg anadrol, never again tho. its way too much and totally not needed.

50mg dbol


----------



## Gee-bol

drol is my favorite steroid..just love the stuff


----------



## hackskii

Gee-bol said:


> drol is my favorite steroid..just love the stuff


Can you elaborate some on this?

Love it for feeling full, or love how you feel on it?


----------



## All4n

godsgifttoearth said:


> 150mg anadrol, never again tho. its way too much and totally not needed.
> 
> 50mg dbol


lol 

Well do you not think you're experiencing less sides due to the fact you have halfed your dose? 20mg dbol hasn't magically eliminated water rentention for the androl you were taking, it's because you're taking less of the drug and thus experiencing less side effects.


----------



## LukeVTS

Ive been on drol for a week now, kickstarting my sust deca stack. Strength up and weight up 5lbs. Im running 50mg per day, and an extra 50mg pre workout. No sides so far. But im running 25mg proviron on 50mg days and 50mg proviron on 100mg days. So this may stop water retention and possibly help toward gyno a teeny bit. No dark pee yet, but i always drink plent water per day. Will be checking blood pressure this week. Hoping this warrants a rep :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

never tryed it never done gear


----------



## All4n

jamie seagia said:


> never tryed it never done gear


Great post, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

jamie seagia said:


> never tryed it never done gear


thanks for the input, very informative. i'll use this gem of information when making my mind up whether to use oxymetholone.... :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head

You dont need me to comment on these 

I get too angry.


----------



## gambitbullet

Work on a person to person basis and are a steroid to respect with caution


----------



## samskiezz

same with me


----------



## unique1

always had good results and no real sides with oxy last time i was on 100 a day. last week started a 200ml a day course with a nadrotest 2ml once a week, have noticed a big strength difference, i get bad heart burn and the oxy dont reall make that anyworse, but when i was on d bol that was really bad.


----------



## pea head

unique1 said:


> always had good results and *no real sides with oxy last time i was on 100 a day*. last week started a *200ml a day course with a nadrotest* 2ml once a week, have noticed a big strength difference, i get bad heart burn and the oxy dont reall make that anyworse, but when i was on d bol that was really bad.


More than likely sh1te oxy then.

200ml a day course,are you the real Bruce Banner ?


----------



## summers

dont 1na giv a text book answer or quote from hell what needs a nobell prize to understand there fantastic plenty of water on bord good food /stan/cyp/tren/clen and ur on fire laughing


----------



## jstarcarr

Nothing happened for a week then the next day when I picked up the weights I normally used the felt so light as if they were floating away , after a couple more weeks my stomach was bloated bad it just looked stupid, I've done them a couple more times and each time the strength gains got less an less till I was getting nothing from them.

First couple of courses were good just keep to no more than 4 weeks on.


----------



## jamesc

how long would it take to feel the effcts from oral? can they be utilsed as a pre training boost or to much variance in time released? i know 1-2 days and you feel the diff more concerned with pre workout lift. can they be timed for max effect?


----------



## ausbuilt

i've used both brand anapolon and thai anadrol. The weight gain is massive, but the water retention makes d-bol look like it doesn't retain water... instant moon face!! however, assuming you're not fat, the vascularity is unreal- you can actually feel/see the increase in blood plasma volume (well it was developed for aplastic anaemia). Its the combined effect of the increased plasma volume along with the water retention that gives the radical increase in blood pressure (i used an ACE inhibitor blood pressure med to manage this).

I can't comment on HPTA as I used this combined with test every time, same for gyno- however i found an AI worked perfectly.


----------



## Clubber Lang

used it many times in the past to kickstart cycles, 100mg ED for 4 weeks. Strong increases hugely while bloating, for me at least, isnt that bad, but i dont carry much BF so probably doesnt show as much as others.

Sides, i dont get much sides of anything other than Tren-ace, become very snappy, so other than alittle bloat i cant say i get any.

Oxys always get bad press about ppl using them and getting massive roid rage, but thats aload of sh~te IMO. Just a Myth or story for someones huge ego.

Now a days i think Dbol gives better results than Oxys. I rather have 70mg of Dbol than 100mg of Oxy, and get better results.


----------



## bambam123

My experience of anadrol was generally good. I made great strength and size gains (given it was probably a lot of water) at 50mg ED.

The only real problems I found whilst using it was headaches, liver pain and I kept injuring my right shoulder (not sure, but this was probably just me being overzealous and trying too hard)


----------



## chukie100

Used drol 50mg ed for 5 weeks last May.. I was chuffed with the gains I made, i put on about 1 and a half stones in weight, and kept roughly about 1 of that..

As for side effects I did get insane pins and needles and alot of cramps, everytime i went for a $h1t it took me a few minutes to get feeling back in my legs to get off the pan! Bad times.. However I wasn't taking enough water.. I'd wake up in the morning for work and both arms would be completely dead, thought it taken a stroke during the night or something!

These sides calmed down towards the end of the cycle though, and considering the gains I made through just oxys alone I would recommend them to people and i'll be on them again in 2 weeks - test/deca/oxy cycle.


----------



## Ego

A friend i no well who i used to train with alot has used oxys alone a number of times from different labs each time getting different results.

Cant rememeber the labs but i remember him showing me the tablets everytime. He got great results from green round tablets in a pot of 100 tablets looked like babies on them. He got great results from a packet of round blue tablets. He had some oval shaped ones that were blue and some white round tablets both meant to be oxys but i kept up with him naturally on them so they wernt worth the money at all.

From most of the cycles he loved the gains. I couldnt keep up with him. His strength went through the roof and his size doubled in about 6-8 weeks.

obviously not much definition and alot of water but with a good tan you could see some definition and he looked in good shape.

He used 50mg a day for most of cycle and he would jump to 100mg a day for a week or 2 at the end of his cycle.

Only sides he experienced was tiny testicles.

We was 19 at the time, when he came off the oxys he did lose alot of his strength and size but he never used a pct once and never took milk thistle as he didnt really have a clue about steroids so im guessing with the size he kept losing after each cycle it was because his body was shut down.

I can remember we was struggling at 6 reps of 80KG benching but with the oxys he managed to get his bench up to 5 reps of 110kg. Basically it got to a point were there was no point training with him because he was flying past me in everyway.

I cant say anything because i didnt have a clue back then either but now id say he sometimes got awesome results in a very unhealthy dangerous fashion lol.


----------



## vodkalol

When i read this awesome thread, some stuff comes to my mind..

1. The clinical dose is 1-3 grams each kilo ! means i as a guy on 72 kilos should take upto 200 mg oxy a day ! (so 50-100 ed is not crazy at all) Its made for suth dose use! (dosent mean the sides wont increase - if you get any?)

2. Here is a link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176008-oral-toxicity-study.html to a study/post on this forum who tells that you can run 100 oxy ed for a year without any life threatning sides..if you look the real facts (anabolic 2006 e book) also got a study showing that 100 mg oxy ed for 12 weeks wasent a biggie, the only serious was the HDL cholesterol values was reduced to 19 in the 100 ed group, and 23 in the 50 ed day (12 weeks total both groups) - two studie that show that oxy's isent as bad as the bro science says

3. The reason many lose thair gains on oxy's can ofen be because of bad pct, too low calorie diet,

4. maybe you never gained any muscle because you got a bad diet - too few calories(calculate your equal calorie intake, and ontop of that some natural fats(mayo,remo like), and hella alot of proteins), and or too few proteins (recommended 300 grams ed - or more) thats 50 grams each serving - 6 servings a day (my style)

5. Oxy only is ofen somthing beginners start out with, meaning they fail at training,diet,pct - then they never use it agin lol

6. In the book "anabolics 2006" Oxy + Test should be a "classic" mass builder (if not the best, one of the best!) - one guy in this thread tryd the same, and said it was great. Stacking it might be optimal to buildup equal muscle to the strength gains - and to keep it (rumor?) who knows.

7. In other words others experience dosent really matter that much, what matters is YOU do it right from start to finish, and you should be able to gain alot of muscle and strength - and keep a decent amount ( you cant hold on water ofc, you will lose alot off weight)

Oral Toxicity - Study http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176008-oral-toxicity-study.html

I'am no experienced user myself, this is just what i have found out through many hours reading forums, and e books steroid books. I red all this to not get surprised when i start my nexst cycle - Oxy + Test


----------



## bumont

vodkalol said:


> When i read this awesome thread, some stuff comes to my mind..
> 
> 1. The clinical dose is 1-3 grams each kilo ! means i as a guy on 72 kilos should take upto 200 mg oxy a day ! (so 50-100 ed is not crazy at all) Its made for suth dose use! (dosent mean the sides wont increase - if you get any?)
> 
> 2. Here is a link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176008-oral-toxicity-study.html to a study/post on this forum who tells that you can run 100 oxy ed for a year without any life threatning sides..if you look the real facts (anabolic 2006 e book) also got a study showing that 100 mg oxy ed for 12 weeks wasent a biggie, the only serious was the HDL cholesterol values was reduced to 19 in the 100 ed group, and 23 in the 50 ed day (12 weeks total both groups) - two studie that show that oxy's isent as bad as the bro science says
> 
> 3. The reason many lose thair gains on oxy's can ofen be because of bad pct, too low calorie diet,
> 
> 4. maybe you never gained any muscle because you got a bad diet - too few calories(calculate your equal calorie intake, and ontop of that some natural fats(mayo,remo like), and hella alot of proteins), and or too few proteins (recommended 300 grams ed - or more) thats 50 grams each serving - 6 servings a day (my style)
> 
> 5. Oxy only is ofen somthing beginners start out with, meaning they fail at training,diet,pct - then they never use it agin lol
> 
> 6. In the book "anabolics 2006" Oxy + Test should be a "classic" mass builder (if not the best, one of the best!) - one guy in this thread tryd the same, and said it was great. Stacking it might be optimal to buildup equal muscle to the strength gains - and to keep it (rumor?) who knows.
> 
> 7. In other words others experience dosent really matter that much, what matters is YOU do it right from start to finish, and you should be able to gain alot of muscle and strength - and keep a decent amount ( you cant hold on water ofc, you will lose alot off weight)
> 
> Oral Toxicity - Study http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176008-oral-toxicity-study.html
> 
> I'am no experienced user myself, this is just what i have found out through many hours reading forums, and e books steroid books. I red all this to not get surprised when i start my nexst cycle - Oxy + Test


I'm not sure about oxymetholone anymore since it's the only oral to be linked to cancer.

How was this on the first page yet I'm the first post in years :confused1:


----------



## richardrahl

bumont said:


> I'm not sure about oxymetholone anymore since it's the only oral to be linked to cancer.
> 
> How was this on the first page yet I'm the first post in years :confused1:


Somebody must've voted on the poll.


----------



## Pancake'

bumont said:


> I'm not sure about oxymetholone anymore since it's the only oral to be linked to cancer.
> 
> How was this on the first page yet I'm the first post in years :confused1:


Anyone get any studies on this?


----------



## GMO

Starz said:


> Anyone get any studies on this?


dont have it to hand but iir the only recorded case is was a woman in the 100lb area who was on 60mg for over 3 years.. or was it 6.. was at least 3 i know that.


----------



## Pancake'

GMO said:


> dont have it to hand but iir the only recorded case is was a woman in the 100lb area who was on 60mg for over 3 years.. or was it 6.. was at least 3 i know that.


Love to know more about this claim about drol & cancer lol. The way people make out, if you run it once, you've increased a great risk of getting some sort. ahaha


----------



## Stephen9069

tried them years ago they were good but couldnt touch a drop of alcohol on them, had 1 jack daniels and coke at the end of a night shift and woke up feeling like id been on a massive binge.


----------



## Kazza61

I only lasted a week on it. Immediately started having problems sleeping but when I did drop off I had the most vivid dreams of torturing and murdering every person that had ever slightly done me wrong. A lot were about a couple of female bosses at work - the stuff I did to them and their families in those dreams you wouldn't believe. I'm normally a really chilled out fella so I got a bit worried they were making me too hostile. I went back to just Test and Deca and things went back to normal in just a few days.


----------



## GMO

Kazza61 said:


> I only lasted a week on it. Immediately started having problems sleeping but when I did drop off I had the most vivid dreams of torturing and murdering every person that had ever slightly done me wrong. A lot were about a couple of female bosses at work - the stuff I did to them and their families in those dreams you wouldn't believe. I'm normally a really chilled out fella so I got a bit worried they were making me too hostile. I went back to just Test and Deca and things went back to normal in just a few days.


just take them on workout days if they not agreeing with daily life mate.. i cant run them if im having bad time at work (deadlines/rush jobs ect) as do get stressed out much easier and feel myself wanting to damage people ans crash forklift though the bosses office and crush him to death or ste about him with a gas axe lol


----------



## GMO

Starz said:


> Love to know more about this claim about drol & cancer lol. The way people make out, if you run it once, you've increased a great risk of getting some sort. ahaha


ive seen it can cause cancer in rats and humans but you need not that the dosage us mortals will ever need. heres a canny little read about how bad oxys are f you not seen it already mate

only a small one but quite good.. this is a a 65 yo liver to.. not extactly fresh lol Oxymetholone breaks down fat and builds up muscle


----------



## Terry Marshall

I dont hate it it has its purpose but all gains are water and you just gotta be realistic that they would be hard to keep... Dianabol would be a better choice for me because i get insane ankle pumps off a bombs and have to keep stopping walking when i can normally walk for miles with no problem... Hard to beat for getting big quick as long as Youre realistic about it how much you'll keep... Much better to kickstart a cycle than as the main compound imo


----------



## GMO

Terry Marshall said:


> I dont hate it it has its purpose but all gains are water and you just gotta be realistic that they would be hard to keep... Dianabol would be a better choice for me because i get insane ankle pumps off a bombs and have to keep stopping walking when i can normally walk for miles with no problem... Hard to beat for getting big quick as long as Youre realistic about it how much you'll keep... Much better to kickstart a cycle than as the main compound imo


i get FFAAARRRR more bloat from deca or dbol that oxys mate, myself and many other users get fullness from extra gycogen but dont ed up a watery mess like on dbol without an ai, also keep a lot of my gains to.. have a look at the study a posted. very effective tissue builder, not just water


----------



## gearchange

I like what they do but can't take them anymore.. They make me ill . I know they are very toxic as does everyone but they pack a mean punch if you want to break a plateau.Guy I train with recently took a two week run on anapolon and reported his **** was like blood towards the end and he had to stop.I do know there are oxys about that are ugl and they are week as fvck ,no where near the real macoy.

Because trust me ,when you get proper oxys you know about it.


----------



## nWo

It's a love or hate kinda compound. I love it.


----------

